
Ex-NASA CTO Launches OpenStack Appliance Company Nebula - taylorbuley
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/07/ex-nasa-cto-launches-nebula.php
======
JED3
not sure if any of the Nebula guys are lurking about, but if they are, you
have a broken link on your "Learn more" button to nebula.com/product
(/product/ works fine)

Might wanna check your urls.py so that slashes are automatically appended for
this particular pattern :)

